# iCloud : Outlook ne synchronise plus iCal/Carnet



## Mezura (22 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Depuis le passage à Icloud, je n'ai plus de synchronisation entre Outlook et Ical/carnet d'adresse alors qu'auparavant tout fonctionnait parfaitement.

 1° Y a t il d'autres personnes qui ont rencontrés le même problème.
 2° Avez vous trouvé une solution ?


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Il est ici question d'iCloud et de synchronisation. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...


----------



## Mezura (23 Octobre 2011)

Allons, personne n'utilise Outlook sur mac ?
Personne ne synchronise sont Iphone avec Outlook ?

Si chez ça marche encore chez vous après le passage à Icloud, merci de poster...
Comme ça je continuerai a chercher une solution à mon problème car je commence à croire que je dois attendre la maj de Outlook.


----------



## jean.pierre.l (23 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir Mezura,
Je rencontre le même problème : Outlook ne synchronise plus avec Ical depuis que j'ai Icloud.
Moi aussi, je suis à la recherche d'une solution.
A+


----------



## Aliboron (23 Octobre 2011)

Un petit peu de lecture par ici. En gros, c'est normal, ça ne marche pas. Il est possible de désactiver la synchro iCloud pour rétablir la synchro iCal-Outlook (ce qui permet de synchroniser avec l'iPhone).

Attention à y aller prudemment, car en désactivant la synchro, il y a risque de vider tout les calendriers d'iCal et d'iCloud...


----------



## Mezura (23 Octobre 2011)

Merci beaucoup Aliboron
Finalement, un peu de lumière dans ma nuit!
Il me reste plus qu'attendre la maj de Outlook.

Aujourd'hui, carnet d'adresse à fait des petits, je me retrouve avec les entrées en triple!!!


----------



## marc.vdl64 (28 Octobre 2011)

En effet, pas (plus depuis iCloud !)  moyen de synchroniser ses Mac et Iphone avec Outlook 2011...

Mon expérience : pour éviter d'avoir tous ses contacts en double ou en triple dans iCloud et dans ses carnets d'adresses Mac, enlever la synchronisation dans les préférences d'Outlook (décochez les contacts). Après avoir manuellement supprimé les doublons directement sur vos contacts icloud via le site, ils ne se dédoublerons plus. N'oubliez cependant pas de faire des sauvegardes régulières de votre carnet d'adresse (via applications, puis carnet d'adresses, puis exporter, archives du carnet d'adresse.
Pour le reste, utilisez iCal pour vos calendriers et Mail pour votre adresse .me en attendant une très très attendue mise à jour d'Outlook...

Bon courage à tous,


----------

